# R.I.P Prince



## method1 (21/4/16)

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-36106778

Devastating news for me, one of my biggest musical influences and favourite artists ;-(

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (21/4/16)

Another huge loss to the music industry. A few greats went this year. What irony that he died on the Queens birthday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (21/4/16)

Geez this is so sad! RIP Prince!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (21/4/16)

He was such an epic and unique talent!

RIP

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

